# memorytest86 and x64

## Joseph_sys

I run Gentoo amd64 box (8Gb or RAM)  that crashes on a daily bases, it just reboots itself for no reason.  I suspect memory problem but will "memorytext86" test it correctly all the RAM on 64bit level or it is irrelevant.

How many passes should I run the test?

----------

## eccerr0r

For testing memory, as long as memtest86 sees all the memory, it doesn't matter if it's 32 or 64-bit unless you have some chipset or CPU issue...

It depends on the nature of the problem, if you have a really bad RAM, it should expose itself on the first or second pass, rarely does it take more than that to show obvious memory (keep in mind, still could be cpu/chipset) issues.  If it doesn't fail in a couple passes with all tests enabled, the failure/crash rate shouldn't be very high.

Since your machine is actually rebooting, I highly doubt RAM is your problem.  Crashes and random corruption are more common symptoms of bad RAM.  I'd suspect your power supply first for random reboots, though it's not the only reason.

----------

## Joseph_sys

Thanks  for the input, the memorytest run three passes and no errors; I think I'll have to try differ power supply.  The box is connected to UPS.

Power supply: Sparkle Power SPI600GLN

Motherboard: Intel Quadcore 2.83 BX80569Q9550

----------

## eccerr0r

BX80569 seems to refer to another chip, Q9550 is a Core2 chip (the same one I use...)

What motherboard is it?  Does the machine reboot in Windows too?

I assume the board shouldn't be too old, so no issues with caps, etc.  And weird, Sparkle usually has good PSUs...

----------

## Joseph_sys

I think it is about 3-years old.

Motherboard is ASUS P5E3.  I don't know about Windows, I only run Gentoo on this box (my last windows was Win-98 )

----------

## whywhy

could also be a cpu problem, can try a program called CPUBurn to test the cpu ( assuming your CPU has more than one core )

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *whywhy wrote:*   

> could also be a cpu problem, can try a program called CPUBurn to test the cpu ( assuming your CPU has more than one core )

 

What kind of application is it ??? Is it a spy-ware?

```
eix CPUBurn

* app-benchmarks/cpuburn

     Available versions:  1.4!s

     Homepage:            http://pages.sbcglobal.net/redelm/

     Description:         designed to heavily load CPU chips [testing purposes]
```

I've tried to visit their hope and nothing loads, new page opens and it tries to search "bookmarks and history"

There is no help file nor information how to run it.

Update:

Found the help file, burnP6 runs without crashing, no errors.

----------

## eccerr0r

Spurious problems are always hard to debug...

Is there anything you do that makes it reboot more often, or does it just reboot when it feels like it when you're not around (or something to that extent)?

Does running in 32-bit mode, perhaps on livecd, also reboot?

----------

## Joseph_sys

It just reboots as it wants.  Sometimes, I don't do anything not even touching the mouse and it reboots in front of my eyes.  Though, I just disable the screen saver and see if it makes any difference.

This is my main computer so I can not take it off line and run it from CD in 32bit mode, as it might take a long time to see the results.

----------

## eccerr0r

Just want to rule out all possibilities:

Did you see (hear?) the fan reduce speed other than from BIOS control when it reboots?

Sure the UPS is working properly (do other devices also reboot spuriously when connected to it?) (Trying to rule out UPS problems)

Is it like a shutdown reboot or does it just flicker out and reboot? (trying to rule out software issues)

How long (usually) from deliberate restart does it reboot?  Is it more often that it reboots when you're close by or equal chance if you're not near the machine?

Honestly this might result in some random hardware swapout to see if it helps, you might even want to see what happens if you run with half your RAM to see if it's any more stable or not.  Or even underclocking, check your BIOS options?

At this point I'd have to suspect motherboard, all other things being equal... That is, if the PSU's "powergood" signal isn't flaky and causing reboots.

----------

